# mozilla + internetverbindung



## melmager (24. April 2003)

also eigendlich ist es eine kleine macke aber ev kennt einer die 
lösung 

und zwar hat mein mozilla beim ersten aufrufen das problem
den verbindungsaufbau anzuwerfen.
sprich ich mache die kiste auf gebe ne adresse ein - nix finden

wenn ich den konquer starte baut sich die verbindung auf

dann muss ich den mozilla beenden und neu starten und dat ding
surft wie ein weltmeister (auch wenn mein timeoutzuschlägt und die 
dsl leitung auflegt das kann der mozilla handeln)

einer ne idee ? 

sprich ich habe kaltstartprobleme mit mozilla


----------

